# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Whadda ya know??

## Earlybird

Me: Hello
Them: How are ya?
Me: Good thanks
Them: Whadda ya know?
Me: I know steamrollers don't roll steam, and I know baby oil is not made from babies!! 
Anybody have any other good comebacks (oxymorons) to "whadda ya know"?

----------


## Make it work

You may regret starting this.... 
Lemonade may contain lemons but Gatorade does not contain any gators. 
I got lots but I'll let someone else have a go.

----------


## Cecile

Why do you drive on a parkway, and park on a driveway?  
Why is it that when you send something by road it's a shipment, and when you send it by ship it's cargo?   :Tongue:

----------


## Godzilla73

Just because you think everyone is out to get you, doesn't mean they're not... 
You get the best glimpse of heaven on the way into hell...

----------


## Relaxed Atmo

If your nose runs and your feet smell then you must be upside down

----------

